# Noob advice



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

Coming up to the Chagrin @ Willoughby on Mon. 4/1 for our 3rd Steelhead trip. It's basically the only day we've got to come up (from Columbus) to get some fishin' in. I've been checking out the flow charts for the Chag. and its looking a little fast to me. We are not totally stuck on the Willoughby area but I'm looking for some advice on what they're biting on and where would be a good starting point.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You picked about the best day so far on the Chag to hit it. Was there today and it was full of chrome. Perch spreaders with 3" curly tails are the best bet right now, I even caught one that wasn't mine and it had a steel on it.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

So what...are you talkin' basically crappie lures, cuz I was going to leave all that stuff at home?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just your standard perch spreaders w/ 2 3" twister tails on it. I catch some nice slabs and never use 3" mister twister, so not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm talking/asking about mister twisters.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ummmmmmm lol river is decent at 400cfs. Perch spreaders won't work for steelhead unless that's a new thing bit doubt it. Search other post for info on the chagrin.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats funny


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

lets get serious here... rocky river probably a better bet than the chagrin AT THIS VERY MOMENT. the chagrin could fish, but if it rains, it won't. eggs or jig and maggots are always a safe bet, if you're a fly guy swinging some streamers might work as the water has warmed over the past few days, or a tandem with maybe a wooly bugger and bead or egg patern... if you're a spey caster, chag might just be the ticket.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just trying to help guys...... Don't be afraid to look outside the box, you might be surprised at what you find.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fishingful said:


> Ummmmmmm lol river is decent at 400cfs. Perch spreaders won't work for steelhead unless that's a new thing bit doubt it. Search other post for info on the chagrin.


I believe he's talking about a snagging rig. Especially with a 2oz weight as stated on another thread.

Comon!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> I believe he's talking about a snagging rig. Especially with a 2oz weight as stated on another thread.
> 
> Comon!


Yeah... for snagging them in the mouth as they furiously engulf your twister tail full of gold flakes!!!

You're probably one of those fly fisherman I see waiting for the steels on gravel to attempt to dermally absorb their fly through their anal fin.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Yeah... for snagging them in the mouth as they furiously engulf your twister tail full of gold flakes!!!
> 
> You're probably one of those fly fisherman I see waiting for the steels on gravel to attempt to dermally absorb their fly through their anal fin.


hahahahahahahahahahaha! it's getting good! I got popcorn!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Fishman said:


> Yeah... for snagging them in the mouth as they furiously engulf your twister tail full of gold flakes!!!
> 
> You're probably one of those fly fisherman I see waiting for the steels on gravel to attempt to dermally absorb their fly through their anal fin.


Nope, not one of those guys. Although I have thought about doing it.

I think I'd rather use a perch spreader with a 10 oz weight and 6" twister tails with a spreader on the fly rod instead of streamers though. Would love to see what a strike feels like when two chromers hit that rig.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

We went up Mon. 4/1. I blanked and my buddy got 1 at Daniel's Park, over by the health fire on an orange bead.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Perch spreaders sound like a great idea - I can't lose lures quick enough casting them one at a time. . . .


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishman said:


> You picked about the best day so far on the Chag to hit it. Was there today and it was full of chrome. Perch spreaders with 3" curly tails are the best bet right now, I even caught one that wasn't mine and it had a steel on it.


Dude ... it seams as though you always are trying to be funny and not serious ... I just hope people don't actually try this meethod..... .. no offense but you might be better suited actually trying to help others instead of leading them to the wrong path.... not trying to offend you or nothing just giving you some constructive criticism ... I hope I don't get banned again for just trying to help someone.... BTW..I wasn't talking about nforkoutfiters Josh in my post that I got wrongfully banned on
. ... if you actually read the post you would see I did not name names.. I was trying to not destroy the guide service over the web... steelhead alley guide service was who I was talking about... if you really dislike me that much than fine .. but I just thought it was kind of wrong.. I hold no hard feelings towards who ever flagged me and got me banned.. maybe you truly.thought I was talking about you.. but I was not and I was talking about a whole different person and situation
..sorry if I gave you the wrong idea .. but I don't begrudge you... 
Dustin aka slamin salmon king

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

